# Sustain Pedal for Akai MPK261



## Hunter123 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey guys, anyone own an MPK261? If so what sustain pedal do you use? I've heard that there are some polarity issues with some of them when used with the Akai.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2017)

@Hunter123

The 261 MK1 should recognize polarity of your sustain pedal when you power on. The Mk2 however for some reason does not.

You can get a sustain pedal with a inversion switch, M-Audio SP-2 has one I believe.

You can also open some sustain pedals or change the jack around (if it is a TRS jack) to change its polarity if your good with this sort of thing. I have done this over the years with Roland FP pedals for ie.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks! I think I'll probably just get the M-Audio SP-2 since it has a polarity switch.


----------

